
Illustrations from the Six Voyages of John Baptista Tavernier (1678) - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/illustrations-from-the-six-voyages-of-john-baptista-tavernier-1678/
======
BugsJustFindMe
The most interesting thing about this is that, since the original images were
labeled in French, not English, they had to be reproduced and then relabeled,
which is definitely more work than just translating copy.

Two things to note: 1) The translations aren't great. 2) The images appear to
be reversed, which gives some insight into how they were copied.

[http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8373/8391674075_9a56a2e717_o.j...](http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8373/8391674075_9a56a2e717_o.jpg)
vs
[http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b2300071n/f51.highres](http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b2300071n/f51.highres)

